

Ask HN: Developer Log Or Journal - wh-uws

So I got the idea in my head now that I want to keep a journal of the things I work on everyday so I'll have a record of what I get done and was working on as opposed to having to either dig through commit messages or the issue tracker.<p>Anybody know of any good software or websites specifically for this kind of thing?<p>I'm currently just using a google doc
======
sogen
free account at www.wordpress.com? it can be set to private.

There's also a free portable journal called Red Book

